# Giving up on Orijen. Fromm?



## Chris1N1A (Dec 3, 2015)

So I've been trying to feed Orijen for over two weeks now. After he got diarrhea on Orijen I took him to just rice and pumpkin for a few days till his stools firmed up. Then started mixing a quarter cup of Orijen with the rice and pumpkin and he went back to diarrhea on just a quarter cup. So I think it's just not ment for him. 

Any one have experience with Fromm's Prairie Gold Grain Free LBP food?


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

I gave mine no more than 20 kibbles of Orijen and he was squirting like you wouldn't believe. I don't have experience with the grain free Fromm, but the one that has grain for LBP is excellent and we had him on it till he was 20 months old. I was very happy with it.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Orijen was too rich for my dogs. They did not tolerate it. It's all about finding what works for your dog. There are people here who feed Fromm and are happy with it. I have no experience with Fromm. I currently feed Taste of the Wild.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I have one with an iron gut....she can eat Blue Buffalo, Royal Canin and switch around as circumstances happen...I was feeding Fromm but she is not thrilled with it....could be as when she visits her mother (literally!) she gets fed BB there with canned topping LOL and she is not spoiled here - after a few days visiting she comes home and won't eat for me....

Overall - I have been happy with Earthborn grain frees...


Lee


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I have one who is hard to gain weight and tends towards loose stools, I am almost done with a bag of Victor hi pro plus active dog and puppy and have been very impressed though my gameplan is to rotate brands and protein sources each bag (within limits) he could not handle origen or acana but needs a high calorie dog food.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

I have problems with my girl Jade, with some foods she starts itching, scratching, skin around her eyes gets pinkish... The only 2 foods she does okay on is Wysong Synergon, and Blue Buffalo Grain Free. I bought a bag of Orijen to try that for her, and she didn't do well on it at all, lol. So back to BB, I mix it with the Wysong. So Orick, who does well on anything and everything, has a large bag of Orijen to himself, to mix in with his Fromm. I had to break the news to him that once that bag of Orijen is gone, lol, he won't see it again! Not that it's not great food, but too rich for our blood--er, pocketbook!

Susan


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

Mine had diarrhea on Orijen too. I switched to Fromm Four Stars Salmon Tunalini and we're good!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

It sounds like a lot of pups have trouble with Orijen the protein is also high for a large growing pup. Good foods are listed here. We fed Max Fromm large breed puppy and now he is on Fromm four star grain free and very happy with food he gobbles it up and is doing great on it. He has nice shiny soft coat, and a good weight. I love the fact it has not had any recalls, good ingredients and the percentage of protein and calcium promotes a healthy growth rate in a large breed pup.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Oh DEFINITELY a pup? Yes the Fromm line is great. Beau was fed the LBPG as a pup and did very well on it. He just needed more calories per cup as an adult. 

Interesting blog but I have heard this exact same argument for having a food with a variety of protein sources and we have no allergy problems.

https://frommfamily.com/about/quest...og-food-for-allergies-cat-food-for-allergies/


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

My dogs, especially Carly, did awful on Orijen. I rotate between Fromms and Victor.


----------



## dz0qp5 (Oct 12, 2004)

I have always had much better results with the supposed "lesser quality" foods, although I don't consider them that.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

My pups actually didn't do as well on Fromm. Other than our normal raw, we use Earthborn large breed grain free and I am very happy with it.


----------

